# generator question



## seaswirl (Dec 22, 2001)

I would like to get some input about problems or lack of problems with Tekumsa 5000w generators. The price is rock bottom and Id be running it for about a 100 hrs a year, and of course maintaining it as required.


----------



## rv wizard (Dec 23, 2001)

generator question

In the past I have never like the engine builders. For a gas generator mounted in an rv I would say Onan or Generac and possibly Honda. Generac will probably be the least expensive. Good luck and happy camping.

Mike, Amy, Ashley, Candi
'95 Rexhall 36' Aerbus
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------

